# Brewster Yard Haunt 10.31.2008!



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
We had such fun terrorizing our usually quiet street this Halloween! The weather was perfect, cool enough for the fog to stay low and warm enough to bring the ToTs out in droves. We got hundreds of people all laughing and/or screaming as the traps were sprung. We were a bit down on cash donations but we made it up in food donations for our Community Food Pantry.
Anyway I hope you all had as great a 2008 as we did, on with the photos!









The calm before the storm...









Yes, even ninjas run away!









Thats me as the crazy doctor for the first time this year. I was so busy that more than one ToT went away with blood in their hair!









Cause of Death: Hypohemia: a complete lack of blood









The Cemetary

more photos in next post...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*wait... there's more!*









Hoss, Hauntforum.com's 2006 Scarecrow Showdown 2nd Place Winner!









One of our "scareacters" hides in a darkened corner waiting...









Another scareacter waits patiently in the coffin... notice how many people are not coming in!









The gravegrabber in action









And finally: "What the HELL is THAT!"

hahaha,
See my full gallery of these and lots more here


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a great setup Kevin. The graveyard look excellent.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hoss is gorgeous and the graveyard is great indeed. I'm beginning to think you can't have too many tombstones.

And yes...what the HELL is that?!?!?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wonderful set. Love that grave yard. I miss having mature trees and leaves!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finally! I was waiting for your pics. If ever a house lent itself to haunting, it's yours! What an awesome space to work with.
Nice to be able to have so many tombstones, and the detailed scenes are great. Nice job, as always Kevin. Truly one of the stand out displays!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks great, once again, this truly is one of my favorite yard haunts, great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool pics..
I like your egg headstone for H. D..
always liked the screaming rack too
very cool set up great yard..
I want the balcony porch you have ..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what a cool set up --and so much space looks great


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great setup! Love the pictures!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I too was waiting to see this years pictures. Awesome job. That scarecrow belongs in a horror movie.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Another amazing set up! WOW! What a great job!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

WOW! That's a great set up!! Nice work!!


----------

